# 2005 Fall Northwest Outbacker's Rally



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there everyone. We talked about getting together in the Fall at Fort Stevens during our Spring Rally. I am suggesting that we do that on the weekend of September 30. This is also the weekend of the great Astoria Megler Bridge walk which is on Sunday the 2nd of October. We have done the bridge walk twice now and have had a great deal of fun participating. Actually, this is about the only weekend we have available. What are your thoughts? Jodi, one of the 'two old geezers'.


----------



## rennerbee

Sounds good to me. As long as we still have the trailer, i'm sure we'd be there.


----------



## Roloaddict

Hi Jodi & Dean -
Would like to attend, but will need to check our calendar. We usually go up to the Rainforest in September with family. 
Helen


----------



## Y-Guy

I'll check with my DW when she returns. My only concern is the distance for us. It's about 5 hours and 300 miles each each way for a weekend may push our limits, but we'll check into it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Can we get a poll started for this? I think we are available Sept 30th weekend but will have to confirm with the DW.

Y-Guy....come on, you have to make the trip. My kids are STILL talking about the Raptor.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I've been waiting for this thread to get started. At one point I thought about starting it myself, but figured I'd caused enough trouble for one year with the National Rally thread!









The end of September time frame seems reasonable to me. I have not confirmed schedules with PDX_Shannon yet, but that seems like a good time.

As far as location goes - and Ft Stevens was ideal in the Spring - I think we might want to consider a more central location that puts some of our Eastern members within range. Maybe someplace up the Gorge (Absolutely beautiful about that time of year). Just a thought.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I agree regarding the Raptor. Whether Y-Guy is there or not, The RAPTOR has to be!


----------



## vdub

Agree with Doug as far as location goes. Maybe we need a dry-side nw rally; larry, andy, y-guy, sexy, etc.


----------



## Roloaddict

Got a lead on some campgrounds out Hwy 12. They are part of Tacoma Power and you can find them at
www.ci.tacoma.wa.us/power/parksandpower/parks_recreation.htm

We thought Mossyrock was great. Lots of things to do there for the kids. Green grass everywhere and several play areas. There is swimming, boating, fishing, etc. Two group areas, but no full hookups. May not be big enough for NW rally, but worth looking at.
H.


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there again, it was good to hear from so many of you. I did not do a poll because A. I do not know how and B. that particular weekend is actually the ONLY weekend we have available to camp. I suggested Ft Stevens because we are already planning on being there for the Bridge Walk and I was trying to accomplish two things with one stone (?) or something like that!!!! If we want to do something organized we need to decide asap so we can start talking to the folks at the Ft Stevens office (Tammy the ranger lady). Otherwise we will just be there and whoever wants to can join us. We are leaving for two weeks in Canada on 07-01-05 and currently our e-mail at home is not working and so the only time we can see what is happening in Outback World is when we come into the hubby's office in the evening. So, let me know what you all think. jodi


----------



## 2outbacks

Hi- we are from Albany, and we could do Sept 30...unless... is that hunting season?


----------



## chetlenox

Hey all,

September 30th actually works for us, and we are likely game for a repeat of Ft. Stevens as well as a Gorge-direction spot.

As for the hunting question, upland bird season starts the following weekend (October 8th is opening day). I know that because I'm sure I'll be down at Steens Mountain chasing birds...









Chet.


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi again, we are off to Canada for two weeks, due back 07-17-05. Given the response I am not so sure there are enough of us to warrant actually reserving an entire section like we did in the spring. We will wait until we get back to see how many people are seriously planning on that weekend at Ft Stevens so, please let us know. Dean and Jodi


----------



## NWcamper2

Hi All,

Just saw the thread...

That weekend looks good to us as well. And either spot, gorge or Ft Stevens.

I understand Jodi wanting to do Ft. Stevens, one stone and all....

But we would be up for the gorge too.

We are leaving soon for a week at Prineville, come back for 12 days of (so called) rest and then off to Lake Shasta for another 10 days... September we usually stick closer to home.

Have a great trip to Canada Jodi (and Dean)!

Have a great summer everyone sunny


----------



## BigBadBrain

Whew, first post in a while.

By September I should be able to get away (I sure hope so!)

I'll drop the idea to DW and talk it over. The kids would love to see our group again!

It will be quite a weekend trip for us too - not as bad as Y-Guy and family (only about 4 hrs but on I-5 for a good portion









Sure sounds good at this point.

BBB


----------



## PDX_Shannon

DH and I have talked. That weekend looks good for us. We liked Ft. Stevens, but the Gorge would be beautiful that time of year.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> I'll check with my DW when she returns. My only concern is the distance for us. It's about 5 hours and 300 miles each each way for a weekend may push our limits, but we'll check into it.
> [snapback]41153[/snapback]​


If it's at Fort Stevens - we won't be able to make it - it's just too far of a drive for only 1 full day.

We hope you all have a blast!

Sandi


----------



## PDX_Doug

PNW Outbackers,

I have been looking around for possible locations up the Gorge for the Fall rally.
The most promising I have found is Maryhill S.P. on the Washington side. It looks to have a nice loop that would fit us pretty well.

Time wise it's probably pretty central (about 2-1/2 hours East of Portland).

One possible down side, is that it appears to be right on the river, so wind may be an issue (it is The Gorge afterall!).

Also, at the time of year we are talking about, the park is on a first come - first served basis. It may be, that if we had enough commitments, we could talk them into reserving spaces for us.

Anybody out there have any first hand experience with this park? I have been to Maryhill and it is beautiful, but not to the park itself.

Ideas / opinions???

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Thanks for checking Doug, that's very do-able for us. And heck I can park the USS Raptor and block the wind for everyone









I also mentioned to Vdub that maybe those of us on the Eastern side need to host a rally too.


----------



## CamperAndy

I'm just watching here but if you decide to go with the gorge area it would have a better chance for us to make it for a weekend trip.

As far as the PNW-ES (that is for East Siders) hosting a rally I like the idea. Maybe up near Lake Roosevelt would work?


----------



## rennerbee

We took our Maiden Voyage to Maryhill State Park. It was ok. There is a roped off area in the river for swimming and areas to fish, relax on the river, ect. The thing that stands out in my mind is that it is not too far from a railroad on the WA side, then there is the one on the Oregon side, so there are whistles going off throughout the night. Not really too much to do around there other than the mentioned. I don't beleive there was a park. There's no privacy between sites and not much to do around there other than Maryhill Museum and Stonehenge. Don't get me wrong, it's a very nice and well manicured place, just not too whopping much to do.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BigBadBrain

VDUB, Y-Guy,
We talked about Leavenworth a couple times. That would make a nice East-sider with plenty to do. Maybe the park in Wenatchee? I don't remember the name (too many 70+ hour work weeks!







) but it got some good reviews in the forum.

We are planning (sort of) to take off for a week or more in August after this surge at work backs off. We'll be heading East and we may not stop until we get to Wyoming! We haven't gotten out since the rally!

BBB

PS - Brook, nice TV!


----------



## Sexy Momma

I also like the idea of a more central location if the rally is only for a weekend. Leavenworth, Wenatchee, Lake Roosevelt, or the Gorge would be beautiful. However, if the majority want to go to Ft. Stevens, we'll still consider it because we'd LOVE to go to the coast - I just don't know if we'd be able to make it for sure...or if Luke would be able to last that long buckled in his car seat!


----------



## jnk36jnk

sunny Hi everyone, we are back from our two week trek to Canada. Too bad we had to return. I am definitely not looking forward to Monday (500 voice mail messages and who knows how many e-mails with useless, mind numbing info). Judging from everyones' responses it appears there is still some uncertainty as to whether we should get together here or there. As I said before, that one weekend in September is our camping weekend and we have to be at Ft Stevens because we are doing the Bridge Walk. We might have a free weekend in August (the 13th/14th). We have camped at the Confluence in Wenatchee and it was okey, not a whole lot of activities. We have camped at Lake Wenatchee and it was a beautiful campground but the wind in the afternoon was significant, so much so that there was NO ONE on the beach or on the lake. Leavenworth itself is a nice town but I am not particularly familiar with any other campgrounds close by. We have driven by the campground at Maryhill at least a million times (we used to live outside of Pendleton) and it always looked nice but, again, very windy. I know this is a hard decision to make. I will just step back and let you all decide. jodi


----------



## BigBadBrain

Maybe it's time to throw this one over the Cascades and give our eastern folk a chance to show off their organization skills (did that sound like a challenge?)

I'm game for the gorge, the Cascades, I could even stand going to Wenatchee (I lived there for a decade one year).

BBB


----------



## rennerbee

Eastern sounds fine to me. We just need dates to confirm time off if needed.


----------



## Sexy Momma

Here's another idea to throw in the hat...

I know that it's a little further east for some of you, but how about Coeur d' Alene ID? sunny It is beautiful with lots of activities to do for all ages, and if I remember correctly, it was a suggested location for the spring rally that many of you attented this last spring. Due to some stated concerns about the lack of things to do and also blowing wind at some of the other suggested locations, I thought Coeur d' Alene might be a nicer location for all of us to get together.

Here are all the suggested locations so far:

Ft. Stevens, OR
Wenatchee, WA
Leavenworth, WA
The Gorge, WA
Lake Roosevelt, WA
Coeur d' Alene, ID

(Did I miss one?)


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hi All,

I have been doing a little more research, and have a couple of ideas...

It looks like - travel wise - the Yakima/Ellensburg area is the most central to all of us. Within that area, I came up with a couple of state parks that look possible.

Yakima Sportsman S.P.
Park looks nice, but spaces may be on the small side for many of us.
Portland = 190 miles
Seattle = 140 miles
Spokane = 203 miles
Kennewick = 83 miles

Wanapum S.P.
On the Columbia (upstream of Hanford). Spaces seem to be generous
Portland = 251 miles
Seattle = 137 miles
Spokane = 142 miles
Kennewick = 73 miles

I don't have any first hand experience with either of these parks, so I will throw it out there to anybody that can offer first hand knowledge. Or of any other possibilities in the area.

250 miles would be a run for us for a weekend trip, but if it works for enough other people, we will find a way.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## eyeguy

I have just been watching this thread as well. Given that Fort Steven is in our back yard we are always up for a weekend there. But I like to go east as well, I know the Centeral Washington State Fair is in Yakima in September, not sure of the dates, but that would make spending time in Yakima more palatable to us.


----------



## rennerbee

A fair always sounds good to our kids and their parents!







Looks like it is Sept 23-Oct 2. Leeann Womak, Rodeo, Demolition Derby, Car Races...sounds like a good 'ol time!

Here's the fairs website address:

http://www.fairfun.com/


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

We won't be able to make it to the fall rally, both kids are in fall soccer so that pretty much takes up our weekends. Hope it goes well!
Danny


----------



## Y-Guy

Doug we've been to Yakima Sportsman and I can't recommend it much at all. With the raceway and the interstate so close its very loud. The bugs at the time were pretty intense. Its great if you are staying to see Yakima, but wouldn't be on my list to ever return.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Not int he Eastern half but a friend just recommended this place to me:

Mt. Hood Village

Perhaps for a future rally site.

Just found out that DD will likely be swimming on weekends in preparation for the season. Being team Captain, she can't really skip. A complication that could affect us going.

Brian


----------



## rennerbee

[quote name='BigBadBrain' date='Jul 26 2005, 09:34 PM']
Not int he Eastern half but a friend just recommended this place to me:

Mt. Hood Village

Perhaps for a future rally site.

We haven't been there, but it is my FIL's favorite place to go with his fifth wheel (other than dry camping...eewwhhhh). I know that we are going to be checking it out at some point in time, just not sure when. It is a beautiful area up there, that's for sure.


----------



## PDX_Doug

We have friends that stay at Mt Hood village quite alot, and really like the place. Have not stayed there myself, but probably will this fall.

Our friends camp at the village during all seasons. It is located just below the point where you can expect serious winter snow (they do get some, but not like another 5 miles up the road!

Brings a thought to mind... How about a winter Outbackers rally there? Would be a great base camp for us ski and/snowboard fanatics! Might add a whole new dimension to the rally experience.









Just a thought.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

That place looks nice anyone have more info on it?


----------



## PDX_Doug

*!!! THE OFFICIAL UNOFFICIAL PNW OUTBACKERS FALL 2005 RALLY IS ON !!!*

After discussions with a couple of other PNW Outbackers, we all came to the same conclusion that it is not really looking like anybody is going to pick up the ball and run with this idea. Furthermore, we are rapidly running out of time to get anything 'official' planned.

So, we decided among ourselves that we would go back to the original proposal and join Dean and Jodi at Ft. Stevens the weekend of September 30.

I know this will not work for everybody (but what would?). So, for those of you that can join us, please do! For those of you that can't, maybe we can start working on something for the spring.

I will follow this post with another showing the current site availability. It is a little tight, but we can fit a fair number of Outbacks in. If this thing really takes off, there are a couple of virtually vacant loops, and I'm sure we can swing something with the park Ranger again.

Hope to see you all there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK Folks...

Here is the current site situation for the *OUPNWOF2005R* (Kind of trips lazily off the tounge, dosen't it?).

We are in Loop 'H', also known as 'Sites 1-32' on Reserve America.
The sites with the site number '*X*'d out are unavailable. The sites with the smiley faces are Outbackers currently booked for this shindig:










Available site statistics are as follows:

Site 3, jodynbarry
Site 4, snsgraham
Site 7, Crismon4
Site 11, [email protected]
Site 12, BlueWedge
Site 21, PDX_Doug
Site 22, jnk36jnk
Site 24, camptoddski
Site 26, rennerbee
Site 27, Oregon Camper
Site 29, WAcamper
Site 30, LarryTheOutback
Site 82, scottland

All sites are FULL HOOKUP









If you decide to join us, please let me know, so that we can keep this map up to date.

As we get closer - and see what kind of turnout we are getting - we can talk about a potluck or something.

Happy Trails,
Doug

NOTES:

This post edited 09/14/05 @ 10:30AM PDT

Outbackers not yet registered, don't despair, we are in negotiations with Ft. Stevens to move to another loop. Will post more info as soon as it is available.


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi everyon, Just a note of thanks to PDXDoug for finally getting this thing moving. We hope to see a lot of you again. We had sooooo much fun last spring. jodi


----------



## BigBadBrain

Thanks Doug!

We are still trying to check on our schedule. That weekend is during swim season and there is a swim meet in Camas that is an ivitational and will be on a Saturday in late Sept or early October. Colette is the team Captain so must be there for her team. Until we pin that down, we will be conditional attendees. If we have to, we will reserve a spot and cancel if a conflict comes up. So, for counting sake, include us for now. We too had a great time this last spring!

BBB


----------



## rennerbee

Sounds great! Hope to be reserving soon!


----------



## Y-Guy

Woohoo you all have a blast!







I wish we could make it but it just can't happen for us this time. I'll toss back a cook Mike's that evening thinking about you all!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Steve,
We'll miss you guys! Won't be the same without your family and the USS Raptor!
Brian


----------



## PDX_Doug

Steve,

Sorry you guys won't be able to make it, but that is a long pull for a short weekend. I do think we need to be working on something that can get all of us Westsiders together with all of you Eastsiders.

Obviously would have to be setup around a time that makes sense for a slightly longer stay. Maybe early summer of '06?

Happy Trails,
Doug

PS: Any chance you could have a life size cardboard cutout of the Raptor made up for us? You could send it over, and we could set it up in an empty site. It would almost be like you were there!


----------



## tdvffjohn

That would be a BIG piece of cardboard!


----------



## Y-Guy

LMAO!!!!


----------



## rennerbee

Just reserved site 26. Will probrably have brother in law and a niece and nephew hitching around with us this time. Should be great fun! See you then!! action


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper,

You mentioned in another post, that you guys will be joining us (Yeah!).
Do you have reservations yet, so that we can add you to the map/list?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Darn...i keep forgetting to do that!!









Doug...do you have an updated list of open sites?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim / Melinda,

As of this time (8/17 @ 9:20AM), sites 3, 4, 7, 11, 27, 29 and 30 are available.

Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

By my count there will be,

jnk36jnk
pdx doug
Rennerbee
BigBadBrain &
Oregon Camper,

all at Fort Stevens the week end of Oct 1st

Looks like the beginings of a ralley to me, and another great pot luck dinner on Saterday









Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

Dean,

We are also scheduled to have 'camptoddski' joining us. You guys have not met them yet - they are kind of shy - but after our annual joint camping trip in May, our friends Todd and Diane went straight out and purchased a new 28RS-DS.

So the rally continues to grow!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rennerbee

PDX_Doug said:


> We are also scheduled to have 'camptoddski' joining us.


Yeah! More Outbackers!!!







sunny







sunny


----------



## ARzark

Oh I am soooo going to try to go as well! Not sure yet, but we'll know on this end soon!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Congratulations, You Now Have a Reservation Booking!
Your site has been reserved!!

That's the message I just received from ReserveAmerica! We're in spot 27!!

Yippe


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug...

I know it's a LONG shot, but have you looked into what it woudl take to get our own circle again? Sure was nice having all of us in one spot.


----------



## PDX_Doug

O.C.

I will get you guys on the map as soon as I can. Thanks for the info.

As far as our own loop is concerned, I wanted to wait a bit and see what kind of turnout we are going to get. At this point, we may be a little light for that. But it would be great if we can, and there are a couple of wide open loops.

WAcamper,
I hope you guys can join us. It would be great to add some new faces!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Anyone that shows up without an Outback ID Sticker from "6Pack" is a rotten egg and has to buy the first round for every Outbacker.









Can't wait to get mine and install them on the Outback...









Get them here...
http://www.duncantek.com/outback.html


----------



## ARzark

OK, we're in! Site 29 for us!

I'll try to get the nice folks that are buying my old/new to them 02 bhs to first join the forum, and second to join everyone at the rally.

How weird would that be? Camping in your new camper next to your old one???


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> OK, we're in! Site 29 for us!
> 
> I'll try to get the nice folks that are buying my old/new to them 02 bhs to first join the forum, and second to join everyone at the rally.
> 
> How weird would that be? Camping in your new camper next to your old one???Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]50218[/snapback]​


Not to wierd...it's EXACTLY what happened to me at the Spring NW Rally. I bought my 28RSS from Y-Guy and he and I were parked right next to each other during the rally. Was AWESOME having him there to guide me through the step up process one more time.

Of course parking next to Y-Guys USS Raptor, you tend to get a bit jealous.









Go here to see some of the pictures from the Spring rally (you'll see the USS Raptor)
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...pic=2495&st=420


----------



## LarryTheOutback

We've got site 30.

See you all there!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Looks like I will be updating the map tonight! Time to get everyone on the list.









I will open a dialoge with the park, and see what our options are for a 'private' loop. Assuming you are all OK with that?

OK, now I'm starting to get excited!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

*RALLY UPDATE:*

SITE SELECTION:
I just had an enjoyable conversation with our friend Ranger Tammie at Fort Stevens. She is going to look into what might work for us and call me in the morning.

What I have found out, however, is that basically one side of the park will be closed at that time for renovation. The full hookup side.

According to ReserveAmerica, there are several wide open loops available on the other side of the park, but these are all electricity & water only sites. No sewer (although the park does have a dump station).

Is this an issue to anyone? I have no problem myself with this sort of set-up, most of the camping we do is at electrical sites, but I know some people insist on full hookups.

If you could let me know how you feel on this subject, I would appreciate it.

ACTIVITIES:
Part of the great success of the Spring rally was the potluck, and Saturday evening campfire for the kids. Do we want to do the same again this time? I will state up-front that I really do not have the time or talents to take that on, but if someone else would like to step forward, I would not be offended!

APPAREL:
I have no plans in the works for shirts, hats, etc. If someone would like to take this on, it would be great. Time is getting tight though, so it may not work out.

COME ONE, COME ALL:
For those of you that missed the Spring Rally, we had more than just Outbacks in attendance. A number of people brought along friends with other - lesser - brands of RV, and they were a great addition to the group. Please, don't hesitate if you have friends and/or family that would enjoy the get away.

Well, that's all for now. As always...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Maybe we could go back to being "F Loopers"

We can get by for the week end without full hookups if there is a decent shower building nearby.

I think the pot luck is a good idea and don't believe it takes a great deal of organizing if each family takes care of it's own main dish, and brings a side dish to share. My DW may have an different opinion on this as she organized the last pot luck.









T-shirts are a lot of work for some one and not having one won't be deal breaker for us.

Looking forword to seeing every one at Ft Stevens

Dean


----------



## Crismon4

We're in







space 7 and are open to relocating with the group to a loop w/o black water hook-up....we've lurked for months and finally purchased a 28RSDS from Lakeshore RV in May. It sounds like a lot of fun to join in on the Fall rally, so barring a conflict with the school fall picnic we're looking forward to meeting everyone. It'll be me (DW), DH, sons Robert and Jesse (ages 9 and 6 years).

Thanks!


----------



## rennerbee

Crismon4 said:


> We're in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> space 7 and are open to relocating with the group to a loop w/o black water hook-up....we've lurked for months and finally purchased a 28RSDS from Lakeshore RV in May. It sounds like a lot of fun to join in on the Fall rally, so barring a conflict with the school fall picnic we're looking forward to meeting everyone. It'll be me (DW), DH, sons Robert and Jesse (ages 9 and 6 years).
> 
> Thanks!
> [snapback]50367[/snapback]​


YEAH!!! Another Clark County Outbacker!! We're not the only one now! Actually we have seen several (like 4 or so) around the county but none on here. I am sure that your boys will have a great time also!

Wow, lots of activity lately. I'm glad that more are joining us!


----------



## ARzark

Just spoke to the folks who are buying our old (new to them) Outback. They are very excited about attending the rally. Should have their rez in soon!

We're fine if the gathering is moved to water/electric loop. It would be great if we all had our own private loop. We're looking forward to this!


----------



## PDX_Doug

RALLY UPDATE:

The map and participant list has been updated (as of 9:50PM, 08/18/05).
It can be found on page three of this post.

This thing is really starting to get legs







, so spread the word!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doug,

Seeing how the only time we've EVER had power/water/sewer hookups was during the spring rally, I think we're Ok with not having the sewer.









Getting us in a private loop would be the best! Knowing the kids are pretty much just with a bunch of Outbackers, is a nice thought.

Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tdvffjohn

On the Northeast rally we were in a dead end loop and it was much more relaxing because there was no campground traffic. The kids could run around together and play.


----------



## ARzark

Well, the folks who bought our 28BHS picked it up today.







It was sad to see it go, we really enjoyed it.

Good news is they reserved a site last night for the rally!








They (Gary and Suzanne for now) have site 11 reserved. They'll be joining this forum any day now, so look for them soon.

Site 11 was taken previously, but must have had a cancellation... It's theirs now.

As for us, we're camperless.... but only for a week!!


----------



## snsgraham

OK, we are in #4 so see ya in a month or so!

Scott


----------



## BigBadBrain

We should find out today if we can make it. Still trying to iron out the sports schedule thing. Sure would like to do it though. (Doug, is it too late to take you up on the cigar offer?







)

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug

Brian,

It looks like site #3 is the only opening left in the loop we are in at the time being. If it does work out for you - and we hope it does - and that site is gone, not to worry. I have been in contact with Ranger Tammie, and she is working on getting us another loop. So I would just make a reservation anywhere, and assume we are all going to end up someplace other than where we are now.

And yes, the cigar offer still stands, although it is getting tougher. I have taken a lot of grief from my kids about smoking them, so I have to be a little more discrete. It is an interesting dynamic. They are getting it drilled into them at school about how bad smoking is (and I certainly don't want to discourage that), but it is hard to convince them that 2-3 cigars a year is not going to kill Daddy!

Anyway, hope it works out for you guys to make it. Be sure to keep us posted.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain

Doug,
I hear you! My son won't talk to me if he knows I've had a cigar. We'll have to sneak off an have one I guess. The smores are worse for me than a good cigar one or twice a year (OK, maybe 3 or 4).

If it turns out we can get down there that weekend, I'll try and get site three. Sure would be nice if Ranger Tammie could arrange another Outback exclusive loop.

You know, they have such unimaginative names for their loops (F- Loop







) maybe we could get one relabled the 'Outback' loop!

BBB


----------



## jodynbarry

Hi All, 
I hope it is OK that we join your rally. We just became owners of an Outback the first of August. We have an FRKS-30 Fifth Wheel (new model in 2006). We've taken it out twice and loved it. We live in Eugene, raised 5 kids but they are grown. We do have two shitzus who are now our babies. I just reserved space number 3 for Friday Sept 30th through Sunday (leaving Sunday). Luckily it is an "away" weekend for the Ducks. If you are relocating or for any other reason, please email me at [email protected] 
Jody and Barry 
in Eugene, Oregon


----------



## jodynbarry

Oh no, I just read that Brian was trying to get space 3. Let me know what I should do about that. 
Jody


----------



## BigBadBrain

No sweat. If Ranger Tammie comes through (she did last time), we will all get good spots.

BBB


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hmmm, two Jodie's at the fall rally at Ft Stevens. I wonder which Jodie makes the better Chocolate Chip Cookie?

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hi jodynbarry,

As I mentioned in the National - West rally post, Welcome to the Family! action 
It is alway great to see another new member, especially when they are local!

And, yes, you are more than welcome to join our rally. We look forward to seeing you there!

Don't worry about Brian. He's Big, but he really isn't Bad. Actually a pretty nice guy (although I'll deny it, if you tell him I said so!







).

It looks like I have some updating to do on the map. I will get to it today.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

RALLY UPDATE:

We now have 11 confirmed Outback families for the Fall Rally, with more to come (hopefully)! WHOO HOO!!!









As of this time, we have also filled all the available spaces in the original loop (see map on page 3 of this thread).

Not to fear, oh procrastinators, you...

As mentioned earlier we are in talks with Ranger Tammie at the park regarding moving to a loop of our own. With this many confirmed Outbacks, we should have a pretty easy time convincing her. I would, however, encourage you to continue to make reservations (anyplace in the park you want/can). This will give us more bargining power. Also, we are unlikely to know exactly which loop we will be in until shortly before the rally.

Please do not hesitate to PM or e-mail me if you have any questions.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, isn't it just neat how these things just take on a life of their own! sunny So, with 11 and counting I guess we should get organized. We will need at least one unit (family group) to volunteer to bring a BBQ for the Saturday night potluck. We need someone to volunteer to coordinate some sort of campfire activity for the Saturday night campfire. My suggestion for the potluck would be that each unit bring the meat of their choice to BBQ and either a salad/main dish or a desert/appetizer big enough to feed your own family unit. If you would let me know which you are bringing (e-mail me at [email protected]) I will make sure we don't have too many of one and not enough of another. We will probably want to take a group photo and I would suggest we do that just before the potluck. We will be off very early Sunday am as we are taking part in the Bridge Walk. I don't know if any of the rest of you folks would be interested in that. It is a lot of fun and not too difficult (we are in our 60's, not too terribly fit and we are able to walk it within the two hours allotted). You do have to register to participate and there is a fee. Let me know if you are interested and I will give you further info. Certainly looking forward to another successful gathering. Jodi


----------



## jodynbarry

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Hi Jodi! I'm Jody! No special Chocolate Chip cookie recipes, so you can retain that title, but Barry makes a mean molasses cookie (not sure you want to eat those when you are camping though because of the after effects). I'll try to think of something good to bring for the potluck.

Our neighbors down the street just bought an Outback (Boy were we surprised when we found out!) and we'll let them know about the rally. (Carla and Aaron)

I don't think we'll make the Bridge Walk as we have a long drive back to Eugene and both have to work on Monday (boo).

Thanks again for making us feel welcome - especially you Brian! 
Jody and Barry


----------



## BigBadBrain

No problem Jody, another Outbacker, especially a NW Outbacker is always welcome.

We resolved one schedule problem only to run into another. In spite of other people managing our lives, it looks like we ought to be able to get tot he rally. One last hurdle to overcome and then we will be making a reservation!

Hope this one is as good as last time!

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB,

It is an old adage, but a true one...

Where there is a will, there is a way!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jodynbarry

BigBadBrain said:


> No problem Jody, another Outbacker, especially a NW Outbacker is always welcome.
> 
> We resolved one schedule problem only to run into another. In spite of other people managing our lives, it looks like we ought to be able to get tot he rally. One last hurdle to overcome and then we will be making a reservation!
> 
> Hope this one is as good as last time!
> 
> BBB
> [snapback]51124[/snapback]​


Brian - I just checked and site 12 is open as of right now....check it out! 
Jody in Eugene


----------



## PDX_Doug

IMPORTANT RALLY UPDATE:

I just got off the phone with Ranger Tammie (a true Outbacker in spirit!), and she assures me that they will be able to get a great area for us... when the time comes. The rub is, we will not know exactly where until just before the rally. For the newbies out there, this is how the Spring Rally went as well, and it worked out great. The good side of holding off on doing anything right now, is that Tammie will make the site changes at the park, and we will not have to pay the $6/site change fee.

So... For the time being, please continue to make reservations - anywhere in the park you can find them - and when the time comes, we will all move into a common loop.

Also, please keep me posted with regards to your reservations, so that I can pass the info on to Tammie.

OK, getting excited now! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain

Well, I told Doug already but this if for everyone else planning on going to the rally, we aren't able to make it.

Work messed up our summer schedule and is having a pretty lousy impact on fall too. All of the things that needed to be taken care of during the summer have been pushed off until fall and time is now at a premium. We may not even be able to get the Outback out for a fall event (would have liked to do Leavenworth).

Hope everyone has a blast and take a picture or two for those of us who are there in spirit if not in person.

At least you won't have to listen to me sing, eh?

Heh, heh.

Brian


----------



## PDX_Doug

You see Brian...

There's a silver lining behind every cloud!








You will be missed.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doug...

Thanks again for getting all this stuff done for us. I'm really excited now that we will have our own Outbacker Loop.

We're living in a temp house (not the Outback) while we build a new house, so Trevor won't be going to school with your son this year. He said he is looking forward to the camping trip with his "old" friends. LOL


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well, PNW Outbackers,

We are off on our 'Big' trip of the year. A week at Wallowa Lake State Park in beautiful N.E. Oregon. This will be our longest (Distance and time) trip in the Outback so far, and we are really pumped and ready to go!









We will be back the day before Labor Day, so I am expecting you guys to keep the rally plans and reservations coming in my absence!









See you guys in a week!

Happy Trails,
Doug, Shannon, Grant and Sabrina


----------



## ARzark

Doug,

Have fun and be safe! 
See you soon enough at the rally!


----------



## rennerbee

Welp, I just talked to my Father In Law and they might join us at the rally! They have an 05 Cougar 278EFS, but at least it's in the Keystone family! Doug, i'll let you know if they are able to attend so that they can be included in the Outback Loop!

Also, he told me about a friend of his at work who has a 26RS and he told his friend about the website and about the rally. They said that they'd have to check it out! We may have others coming! Yeah!


----------



## jodynbarry

Just got back from our big Canada trip, taking youngest daughter to her dorm at University of British Columbia. 
We decided to leave a day early and stayed last night at Paradise Point in Washington. No hook ups and that caused us to wonder if we should bring our generators along "just in case" for the rally. Is there any chance that we might be dry camping? No problem if we are, but we'll bring our generators. 
Jody in Eugene


----------



## PDX_Doug

jodynbarry,

We will not be dry camping at Fort Stevens.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rennerbee

[quote

We will not be dry camping at Fort Stevens.

[/quote]

Call me a wimp, but...YEAH!!!


----------



## ARzark

We just got back from Ft. Stevens (THANKS Rennerbee!!) and we had a great time. This was the first time we have been there.

No dry camping there! Lots to do... bring the bikes for the kids!!

It was our maiden voyage, so I spent a little time tweaking a few things but all went well. Really looking forward to the rally!

I may sneak a little trip out to Wisconsin before the rally, but we'll be there for sure.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug,

What is the official count for this Rally? We have got o be getting close to the number of Outbacks at the Spring Rally.


----------



## PDX_Doug

IMPORTANT RALLY UPDATE:

Just wanted to let everyone know where we stand...

1. We are currently at 12 confirmed Outbackers for the rally, and I know of three more 'possibles'. I think that is still a little short of the Spring rally, but there is time!

2. It is getting to the point where I will need to know some specific information on reservations to pass along to Ranger Tammie. If you all could forward me the name your reservation is under, your current site number and your Outbackers 'handle' (to help me keep everybody straight!), and the length of site you require, I would appreciate it. You can send either a P.M. or E-mail through the forum.

WAcamper: I have yet to see any posts from the people that bought your old Outback, if you could contact them regarding this it would help.

rennerbee: Any update on your Father-in-Law, or his friend?

3. If there are people that want to be close to (or far away from, for that matter) other people, please let me know that as well.

4. Jodi: Any updates on the potluck? I know we have been tardy on getting info to you, but I will go out on a limb and make the offer to bring BBB's Baked Beans. PDX_Shannon made up a batch at our last group trip, and they are wonderful!

Well thats all for now.

Looks like we are *23 DAYS AND COUNTING!*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there everyone. I have not heard from many with regards to our community potluck. Actually, I have heard from Rennerbee (brownies) and PDXDoug (baked beans) and me (potato salad). I do not know if anyone out there will be bringing a BBQ for us to cook on either. We really need to get a handle on this so, everyone, please let me know what your plans are. THANKS! sunny jodi


----------



## ARzark

Count us in for a pot luck item. What is needed? We could do a dessert or something. I would volunteer our grill too, I just have to figure a way to get it there.

If we need a site to "host" the potluck we would be happy to do that too. I guess it's time for all the details! It's going to be FUN


----------



## LarryTheOutback

For starters, Ellen will do a Chinese Chicken Salad (in honor of our tires







)

Ed ('57) is entering the Chocolate Chip Cookie contest









Ed ('96) wants to make something too, but it's too soon to know what. It will be kid friendly I'm guessing.

Hey, Doug --- since we are getting our own loop, could we get a centrally located site just for our communal activities? We could use the room. If they charged, we could all chip in a bit.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jodi,

We will have our Coleman portable grill available for use. camptoddski also has one, and I'm sure they will be bringing it.

Ed,

My intention is to get a central site for group activities. I figured we would just reserve it for Saturday night, and that would pretty much lock anybody else out of it for the weekend. I am willing to foot the bill on this, but if anyone else wants to chip in, that would be OK by me.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

If we have our own loop, I can't see why we couldn't just keep a site empty for the activities.

If not, I'm fine with helping pay for the spot.

We'll bring a bean salad that I AWESOME on chicken!!

Doug...will send you my confirmation information via email


----------



## 1438

Hi,
This is Gary and Suzanne .....we just purchased WACAMPER, and have reserved site H11...
Looking to meeting all you Outbackers...


----------



## ARzark

Hi Gary and Suzanne!
Hope you're taking good care of my old (your new) 28BHS!
See you at the rally


----------



## Oregon_Camper

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> This is Gary and Suzanne .....we just purchased WACAMPER, and have reserved site H11...
> Looking to meeting all you Outbackers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]53757[/snapback]​


WACAMPER was for sale? How much did you have to pay for him?

That should come in handy when you get to Fort Stevens and you make him sit up camp.


----------



## 1438

Jeff and Tracy,
WE love our NEW Outback...and are looking forward to lots of miles on the road...
See you on the 30th..Know that it will be great fun!








Just the Two of us..
Gary and Suzanne


----------



## 1438

Oregon Camper...
Will you be there too on Sept 30?
WE will be the lost souls looking for HELP??!!








Gary and Suzanne


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> This is Gary and Suzanne .....we just purchased WACAMPER, and have reserved site H11...
> Looking to meeting all you Outbackers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]53757[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WACAMPER was for sale? How much did you have to pay for him?
> 
> That should come in handy when you get to Fort Stevens and you make him sit up camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]53767[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Aw shucks...
See what a beer or two will do!

On the subject of grills, not sure if I can bring the big 'ole one, but I do have a spare little Coleman propane (fits in the slide through perfect) that I can donate to anyone who needs it. It's yours for the asking... OK, maybe for a cold one


----------



## Oregon_Camper

[email protected] said:


> Oregon Camper...
> Will you be there too on Sept 30?
> WE will be the lost souls looking for HELP??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary and Suzanne
> [snapback]53769[/snapback]​


I will be there and will be MORE then happy to help. The Spring rally was our first trip and I was provided a few helpful tips from the awesome Outbacker.com memebers...


----------



## jnk36jnk

action So far in the way of pot luck items I have gotten the following:
jnkjnk - potato salad (and whatever desert I think sounds good)
Rennerb - brownies (also bringing plates/bowls,utensils)
PDXDoug - baked beans
LarryTheOutback - Chinese Chicken Salad, chocolate chip cookies
Oregon Camper - Bean Salad
That accounts for five families so there should be about 8 more of you out there that have not committed. Take a look and let me know.

Also, PRAY FOR SUNSHINE sunny sunny

jodi


----------



## BigBadBrain

Hey Doug, are you going to use BigBadBrain's Big Baked Bean Blast recipe?

Man, reading about the potluck is almost too much! I'm going to pester mama again!


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB,

Yes, we are planning on stealing your recipe!









We loved it at the Spring rally, and PDX_Shannon made it for another group camping trip we did in July, and it was a huge hit.

If, however, you can convince your DF as to the error of thier ways, we will gladly defer to the expert, and come up with another contribution to the potluck!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Hi everyone!

We're pretty excited on this end to meet everyone. We did our maiden voyage at Ft. Stevens last weekend and had a great time.

Some info and offerings on this end:

Potluck- Was going to bring a dessert, but looks like there's a few selections so I think I'll bring something along the snack/appetizer or maybe even a cold salad line instead. Not sure yet, but I guess it will just be a surprise.

Stuff: I have probably 8 stackable outdoor chairs, a folding 6' table and a large canopy I could bring if needed. Also have 2 portable grills to offer, one of which I would be happy to give away to anyone who would like it or needs one. Oh and the tiki torches, have LOTS of those so will be bringing those for sure! Let me know if chairs/tables, etc. are needed. Be happy to bring 'em. I can offer all the paper plates for the potluck as well.

Any news on our own loop or site relocations yet?

Thanks, really looking forward to this


----------



## BlueWedge

LarrytheTrailer (Ed) convinced us we should go. This will be a good inaugural trip ... I think.

I PM's our details to PDX_Doug and we are looking forward to the rally.

Potluck: Something with smoked salmon


----------



## LarryTheOutback

BlueWedge said:


> LarrytheTrailer (Ed) convinced us we should go. <snip>Potluck: Something with smoked salmon
> [snapback]54089[/snapback]​


Smoken salmon? Boy, am I glad I PM-ed you! Sounds fantastic. See you there! ---Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug

action And an official "Welcome to Outbackers, BlueWedge! action

I got your message, and have you on the list









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

DW says she is going to make a Jello and pretzel type of salad that you won't believe could taste so good!

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Jello and and pretzels? Sounds interesting...I'll give it a whirl!!

BTW....I'm still ooking forward to seeing your (your being snsgraham) rear slide out cover. I haven't forgoten you offered to help me build one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug.....what is our official count?

What was the count for the Spring Rally?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon Camper,

By my count, we are at 13 right now, with 3 more 'possibles'.

I believe we had 15 at the Spring Rally. Sounds like it's time to 'get out the vote!'

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NWcamper2

We are reconsidering joining the rally... it may be a last minute thing.

We weren't going to do it just because we were exhausted from a super busy travel summer! And we have another trip planned to Nehalem Bay right after that. But we are feeling rested and we really enjoyed the spring one...

So we are seriously thinking about it... sunny


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Would begging and pleading work??? jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

I promise Monette, we won't make you do the secret handshake again!...

Unless, you know, you want to.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2outbacks

We can't make it on the 30th. It is opening weekend of hunting season. I am so bummed, it looks like the rally is gonna be a BLAST!


----------



## PDX_Doug

2outbacks,

Sorry to hear you will not be able to join us.









But, come on, whats going to be more fun?

Camping with a fun group of fellow Outbackers...









Or hunting down Bambi?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## our2girls

Hunting down Bambi ?! Here in Michigan it's known as Deer Hunting, a long, time honored tradition! I've been hunting with the same guys for 23 years in the same deer camp!

Good luck 2outbacks, and be safe.

In our home, Venison is a treat!!!!

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug

In our home, Venison is a phone company.

Um, sorry, that's Verizon...

Never mind!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug,

Add one more to the list!!!

I talked some friend our ours (who just purchased a 28BHS) to attend the Rally.

It's going to be very close on getting the Fall rally to exceed the Spring rally attendence...but I think we have a good shot at it.

Do they need to make a reservation still or are we for sure going to have our own loop?


----------



## PDX_Doug

O.C.,

I would definetly have your friends make a reservation, and get the important information to me A.S.A.P.

I believe we will end up with our own loop, and Ranger Tammie tells be it will be in a part of the park that is technically closed. So your friend would not be able to register into that loop on their own. We will get all the reservations to Tammie, and she will make the switch all at once.

And by the way, way to go, recruiting another Outbacker! WHoo Hoo!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Unfortunatly for us, the Fall NW Rally will be our last camping trip of the season. That brings up the Winterization effort.

Anyone else that's still a newbie (count me in on this title..only owned my "baby" for 6 months now) want to get put our heads together on Sunday and Winterize our trailers?

I think (that's being nice







) I understand what I need to do, but would like a vet there just in case I decide to do something wrong.

Thoughts?


----------



## PDX_Doug

O.C.,

I think that would make a great 'mini-seminar' for those newbies among us, and a chance for the more experienced Outbackers to strut thier stuff!

Just another 'value added' feature of the Fall rally! And one more reason - for those of you still sitting on the fence - to get those reservations made now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

IMPORTANT RALLY UPDATE:

I still have not received the needed info from some of you, so that Ranger Tammie can make the switch to a private loop.

To recap, I need: The name your current site is registered under, current site number, how long a space you require, your Outbackers handle (to match up names to people) and any special requests (i.e.: getting a space next to someone, etc.).

I really need to have this info in hand by the end of this week. Please E-mail or P.M. me with the info.

Thanks, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

bump...

Come on everyone...help Doug out and send in your info ASAP.


----------



## Crismon4

PDX_Doug:

Just wanted to confirm you have all of our reservation info (I PM'd you awhile back).

Also: in regards to the potluck, we'll bring some sort of taco/burrito dish as well as a side dish (whatever we need "more" of).

DH and the boys may arrive Friday afternoon w/o me due to work (keep your fingers crossed for me)....and our boys school picnic is Sunday afternoon so we'll have to pack-up Sunday AM.

We are all looking forward to meeting everyone!

Thanks!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Crismon4,

Yes, I do have your info. Thanks!









Wow, 10 days and counting!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, In reply to Crismon's comment about bringing something we don't have much of. I would suggest a dessert. We only have brownies and chocolate chip cookies on the list. So far this is what our food list looks like:
RennerB - brownies, plates and utensils
PDXDoug - BBB's baked beans
LarryTheOutback - Chinese Chicken Salad, CChip cookies
OregonCamper - Bean Salad
WA Camper - appetizer/cold salad
BlueWedge - something/smoked salmon
SNSGraham - pretzel & jello salad (I am really curious about this one)
Crismon - taco/burrito dish & a side dish
jnk36jnk - potato salad, 'dump' cake
So there you have it. I think I am also missing a few folks. Wake up out there!!!! sunny jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jodi,

Please put camptoddski down for Bar-B-Q pork with all the sauces (Hot mustard, Sweet & Sour, etc.)

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

RALLY INFO:

Good morning everyone. Are we getting excited yet!? action

I am trying to finalize the info I need for Ranger Tammie. I have sent P.M.'s and/or E-Mails to each of you that I am still missing info on. Please check your mail.

Also, unless I hear otherwise, I am assuming you will be arriving on Friday the 30th. I do have messages from a couple of you listing Saturday arrivals, and have noted as such. I do not know if this will matter to Tammie, but if you are not coming Friday, please let me know.

Thanks, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rennerbee

Doug, please confirm receipt of my info due to problem sending it the first time.

Thanks! sunny

~Brook


----------



## ARzark

Thanks for all your work Doug! (and everyone else too!)

We're somewhere in Montana, working our way back home... but only for a few short days 'till the rally!

Keep us posted on Ranger Tammie details!


----------



## PDX_Doug

I got it Brook, Thanks!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 1438

Please confirm that you have our info too! 
Gary and Suzanne AKA planstand


----------



## camptoddski

Hi everyone, 
Yes we will be attending the Fort Stevens rally and we will be bring our portable coleman grill.
My wife says that were will have bbq pork and sauces as Doug has mentioned.
We are looking forward to the weekend of Sept 30.
Hope to see and finally meet everyone.
Hope everyone has a safe trip.
Doug what time are you leaving on Friday?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Gary and Suzanne,

At this time I have everything I need from you except your minimum site length requirement. I have down that you have a '28 footer', but not which model, or what you are towing with. So if you could give me an overall length for the two, with the rear slide extended (if applicable), that would be great.

Todd,

I have not decided for sure yet what our time frame will be. I expect we will be leaving town around 6:00-6:30 PM on Friday. But I am considering taking the day off, and taking the trailer down early, then coming back for the family. I'll give you a call this weekend.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Hi everyone,

We had a thought for the potluck. How would everyone feel about bringing the recipe for whatever you bring for the potluck (or even your favorite camping recipe) to share with everybody? It's lots of fun and a great way to try new ideas.

Thanks, 
Sherry


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sherry:

I think this sounds like a great idea Sherry! It would probably work best if people brought copies (will need about 15 or so) of their recipes to pass out. Maybe we can start putting together a book of PNW Outbackers Rally Tips, and include a section with recipes. Hmm...









To everyone attending:
We have had a couple of great ideas for 'activities' at the rally. The recipe idea from Sherry above. And also doing a little mini-seminar on winterizing techniques. And of course the potluck Saturday night.

If anyone else has ideas for things we can do (especially for the kids), I encourage you to run with them. We don't want this whole thing to be too structured, but at the last rally Big Bad Brians 'Dotter' had a crafts table setup up for the little ones (beads and such) and they had a ball.

Also Brian and Steve (Y-Guy) put on a great campfire show Saturday night. It was great fun for all, but I must say, in all honesty, that sort of thing is not my strength! If you are good with that sort of thing, go for it!

All of this, of course, is if anyone is interested. If not, that's fine too. After all, this is an 'Unofficial' rally!









Mostly, it will be great just to see, meet and visit with everybody. I for one, can't wait!









*Note:* I will get ahold of Ranger Tammie the first of next week. Hopefully, we can have this loop switch figured out in time to get the info up here for people to see. If not, we will be prepared to post a big sign at the check-in booth (or someplace obvious) to get everyone headed the right direction.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

I am just curious Doug. All the people with Outback trailers. All the planning. Its listed on the site.

What else would it need to ne Official?

Wish I could join your 'unofficial' rally, sounds like it will be a lot of fun!

John

HAVE FUN


----------



## PDX_Doug

John,

You know, I have been asking myself that same question!








The best answer I can come with is....

No Sweatshirts!









Other than that, from wear I sit, it sure feels official. Not that I am complaining!









Wish you could join us too. In the mean time...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain

Hey Doug, I'll give you my secret for the magic campfire if you want to use it!









We will really miss being there. The kids were moping around when they found out there was a rally and they/we couldn't make it.

Hope everyone has a great time and take lots of pictures so you can post them like last time right Doug?









BigBadBrain


----------



## rennerbee

Well I was kinda wondering the same exact thing! Doug, thank you again for taking on this task of organizing the "Official Unofficial" rally. I am sure that no matter what happens, it will be a great time had by all!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Brian,

Always up to learn a new magic trick. I'm guessing it has somthing to do with model rocket paraphernalia?

As far as the pictures from the Spring rally goes... Yeah, I kinda dropped the ball on that one. Sorry.









We took a couple hundred that weekend, and finding the time to sort them, rate them, Photoshop them, etc. just never made it high enough up the list to actually get done.

Not to despair though! I'm sure adding a couple hundred more this time will increase the priority level!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

For those around the Beaverton/Portland area...the Oregon_Camper convoy will be leaving Beaverton around 4pm. I'm expecting to arrive around 6-6:30, depending on traffic.

Remember...anyone that shows up without their Outbackers.com sticker owes everyone with a sticker a beverage of their choice...


----------



## rennerbee

Oregon_Camper said:


> Remember...anyone that shows up without their Outbackers.com sticker owes everyone with a sticker a beverage of their choice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]55852[/snapback]​


Uh Oh...My Bad...I guess I had better start taking orders now so that I have the correct beverages on hand when the "Sticker Checker Outer" runs from site to site. I guess that'll teach me not to procrastinate! shy

BTW, I am just going to say it... I'M SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doug

Here is the infor on the other family that's coming.

Outbackers.com Login = FoxFam Outbacker

Length needed = 50-60' site

Reservation # = 1-21416290R

They will be showing up Saturday around 1pm. Can they please have a site next to ours?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks Jim!

That puts us at *14 CONFIRMED OUTBACKS! WHOO HOO!!!*









By my count, that is one short of the Spring rally. not bad for this time of year!

Also by my count...

*SIX DAYS AND COUNTING !*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Hey...the 15 Outbacks at the Spring Rally wasn't including the USS Raptor...was it?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,

Actually that would include the Raptor, along with at least one other non-Outback as I recall. In that case, we are actually exceeding the Spring rally in terms of Outbacks, if not in shear numbers!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camptoddski

I guess I need to find out what everyone wants to drink.
I to do not have a outbackers bumper sticker.
HELP HELP
How do you get one?
But my wife just informed me that we could make some Yucca Juice.
Let me know. action action action 
Todd


----------



## Foxfam Outbacker

camptoddski said:


> I guess I need to find out what everyone wants to drink.
> I to do not have a outbackers bumper sticker.
> HELP HELP
> How do you get one?
> But my wife just informed me that we could make some Yucca Juice.
> Let me know. action action action
> Todd
> [snapback]56034[/snapback]​


Here you go, follow the link. I love Yucca time!

http://www.duncantek.com/outback.html


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, I have been watching the forecast for next weekend and while I am trying not to be a pessimist I am going to put out a request for folks to bring table canopies if you have them so we can be prepared just incase it rains. It looks like we might have some sprinkles predicted for Saturday.







 I was also thinking about crafty things for the kids to do. Does anyone have a count for the kids that will be attending. I am not volunteering but I was thinking that if just a couple of us brought one little project for a particular number of kids we could keep them busy for a portion of the day. Just a thought. Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

camptoddski said:


> I guess I need to find out what everyone wants to drink.
> I to do not have a outbackers bumper sticker.
> HELP HELP
> How do you get one?
> But my wife just informed me that we could make some Yucca Juice.
> Let me know. action action action
> Todd
> [snapback]56034[/snapback]​


Yucca eh? I still have my paint shaker I bought back in college to make a gallon of Yucca's at a time. Man..that was way to easy to make them nnd VERY intoxicating.

I'll be the official l "do you have an Outbackers.com sticker" checker.


----------



## camptoddski

Hey everybody, I came up with this idea for the kids to have something to do or even for the adults to participate.
Each family makes up a flag with there name on it ( like camptoddski, PDX Doug,etc).







Which could be made up before showing up to the campsite or doing a group building of flags on Friday night or Saturday morning.
This project doesn't have to cost anything by using a old towel or something. Be Creative time.








Then during the day of saturday is the time to capture as many flags as possible before the potluck or maybe Sunday morning. sunny If there is any interest in doing this, please let me know.
I will start working on the details and some easy little simple rules if there is some demand for fun. action action action 
Todd


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Friday Night: Cloudy. Chance of rain showers. Probability of measurable precipitation 50 percent. Low 51.

Saturday: Cloudy. Chance of rain showers. Probability of measurable precipitation 40 percent. High 63.

Saturday Night: Cloudy. Chance of rain showers. Probability of measurable precipitation 40 percent. Low 50.

Sunday: Cloudy. Chance of rain showers. Probability of measurable precipitation 30 percent. High 63.

Click here for Ft Stevens State Park forecast


----------



## Y-Guy

Hey you guys have a great time, sorry we couldn't pull a trip off this time. We'll be with you in spirit.


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, I think the flag idea sounds like fun although I will be pressed to create such an item in the time allowed. I was also thinking that perhaps, if it is rainy we could have some little craft activity inside each participating trailer. I have scrapbook supplies that I can scavange through and kids coming to my trailer could make a card of some sort. Any other persons willing to come up with something to keep the younger set entertained (besides videos)? Jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jodi,

Shannon is planning on bringing some craft stuff as well.

Looks like the weather is going to be an issue (but then it was supposed to rain on the Spring rally, and that weekend turned out beautiful!). We will be bringing a 10'x12' screen side canopy that can be set up wherever needed.

Happy Trails,
Doug

*PS: To jodynbarry, and [email protected]*,
I am still looking for some reservation info from you. Jodynbarry (Name your current site is registered under, and the minimum site length you require). Planstand (minimum site length).


----------



## 1438

Doug,
Our trailer and rig measure 52ft..that should help finding us a spot?!
Also Gary has decided to Bring a cake (for the feast) so that will add to the dessert list..We are on a tight schedule so it will be Costco style cake...
Gary and Suzanne


----------



## PDX_Doug

RALLY UPDATE:

Hi All,

I started final negotiations with the Rangers at Fort Stevens today, and if all works out as it's looking like it might, we are going to end up with a real sweet deal!

I am reluctant to say more than that at this time, as anything at this point is speculation. But it looks good. They are telling me we should have some kind of decision by the end of the day Tuesday.

planstand: Thanks for the info, I will add it to the database.









Talk to you all tomorrow.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> RALLY UPDATE:
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I started final negotiations with the Rangers at Fort Stevens today, and if all works out as it's looking like it might, we are going to end up with a real sweet deal!
> 
> I am reluctant to say more than that at this time, as anything at this point is speculation. But it looks good. They are telling me we should have some kind of decision by the end of the day Tuesday.
> Doug
> [snapback]56282[/snapback]​


What kind of hook is that? Come on Doug...spill da' beans.









We want to know what you have up your sleeve...


----------



## Crismon4

Re: Kid Activities........

I know our two boys, 6 & 9 y/o, will bring a "ton" of Legos/Bionicles....that usually guarantees a good building session. I'll rack my brain (and their teachers) for some other ideas as well. If additional supplies are needed just let us know!

Anyone else bringing canine members of the family? Our dog-sitters will be out of town so we may bring one of ours, probably Sam, 10.5 y/o Choc. Lab.

Counting the days







................


----------



## BlueWedge

Crismon4 said:


> Re: Kid Activities........
> 
> I know our two boys, 6 & 9 y/o, will bring a "ton" of Legos/Bionicles....that usually guarantees a good building session. I'll rack my brain (and their teachers) for some other ideas as well. If additional supplies are needed just let us know!
> 
> Anyone else bringing canine members of the family? Our dog-sitters will be out of town so we may bring one of ours, probably Sam, 10.5 y/o Choc. Lab.
> 
> Counting the days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................
> [snapback]56330[/snapback]​


Yes - 2 - ten year old border-husky mix - both females.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim: Obviously, a very effective 'hook'!









Crismon4: Our son will be excited to hear there will be fellow Lego builders at the rally. If he ever turns up missing, we will know where to look!








Also, furry friends are more than welcome!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt

> Sam, 10.5 y/o Choc. Lab.





> Yes - 2 - ten year old border-husky mix - both females.


Uh, oh. Could be another "mix" in store.









Mark


----------



## camptoddski

My son just turned 6, he will be glad to hear that there will be others his age.
I think he plans on bring his lego box and also the hot wheels box.
My 9 year old daughter will probably bring her polly pockets.
We have dominoes and other games that we keep in the trailer also.
By the way we also have a canopy tent thing had goes outside if it is need for the potluck or anything else.
looking foward to get out of town, we don't care if it rains or not.
Todd


----------



## PDX_Doug

*IMPORTANT RALLY UPDATE:*
ATTENDEES PLEASE READ!

OK, I finally got things sorted out with Fort Stevens... At least as much as they will allow us to at this time! I am dissapointed to say that - at this time - we do not have speciific sites, or even a loop for that matter, etched in granite.









Furthermore, we will not have that information until Friday. Never fear however, the powers that be assure me it will all sort out to our satisfaction. At this time there are four loops in play. Only one of those loops has the minimum 14 adjacent sites we require (we would prefer 15 sites, so that one can be a 'community site' for the potluck, etc.). The rub is this, the park feels that due to the expected weather, they are going to see alot of cancellations, which in turn will break things wide open for us (Pray for Rain!). Also, in order to avoid having to go through Reservations Northwest, and paying the $6/site change fee they would charge, the park cannot make any changes until the day of (Friday).

The good news is, they have all of our information,and have received approval from the powers that be, to allow the first person in the group to get there to change all of the reservations at once, instead of each of us having to deal with the park individually.

*So, this is the way it is going to go down*:

1. Dean and Jodi (jnk36jnk) are planning on getting to the park fairly early on Friday. They will get together with the park ranger and decide which loop and sites will work best for us, and make the appropriate changes. They will have all the pertinent information as far as what everybodys site requirements and desires are. Dean and Jodi pretty much planned this part of the Spring rally, and went through all this then, so we can be confident that they will get us the best setup possible. While we are on the subject of Dean and Jodi, I would personally like to thank them for thier assistance not only on this, but for the great job they did last Spring. sunny Can I get a *BIG round of applause* for these two great Outbackers!!! sunny

2. When you, fellow Outbackers, arrive at the park, you will need to stop at the Ranger Station at the enterance. They will have all the information as to who moves where. The office should be open until about 10:30 PM. If you arrive after that, they will have the information posted on the bulletin board outside the office.
While you are there, if you happen to speak to Barbara Wagner, please pass along your sincere appreciation for the great effort she, and the other Rangers at the park, have made for us! (Another round of applause would not be out of line here!)

3. Proceed on to your site, pray for the rain to stop, and start having a great time!









A final note: I am hoping that Dean or Jodi will be able to get ahold of me early enough in the day with the final information, that I can post it on this thread. If possible, be sure to look here before you leave, for breaking information.

A final final note: If any others of you are expecting to arrive early in the day (as in maybe before Dean and Jodi), please let me know A.S.A.P. so that I can get you the required information to deal with the Rangers. Just in case!

Thanks for your time in reading this. It looks like: 
*3 DAYS TO GO!!! WHOO HOO!!!*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Roloaddict

Have a great weekend...maybe we will see you next spring.
H.


----------



## ARzark

Wow, lots of info there. Thanks Doug for all you are doing in working with the park.
Thanks also to Dean and Jodi. That's quite a bit of work you have to do on Friday!

This should be an outstanding weekend!!!!

Our arrival plans should (if all goes well) put us in around the 3PM time frame.
Hope to travel down with Planstand. After all, have to make sure they tow our old 28bhs with care









Dean and Jodi, if we can help you out Friday just let us know!

PS- this weekend will mark our 30 day anniversary with the new Outback... and we will have logged 15 nights in it!! Oh if only I could keep that going.... But alas, back to the real world.... AFTER THIS WEEKEND


----------



## LarryTheOutback

PDX_Doug said:


> [Pray for Rain![snapback]56475[/snapback]​


You may get your wish! Actually it looks better than earlier in the week, even thougyh the "probability of percipitation" is higher now. While we may see some good heavy showers on Friday, Saturday daytime looks pretty good. The dicey part is Saturday evening and night; we might get lucky for the potluck, but might also get to test our roofs overnight. Keep an eye on the Ft. Stevens forecast.

On the personal side, we've got a bit of a wrinkle. Curtis has had "Larry" for two weeks to fix a brake problem. Yesterday they said "it's not the trailer, bring in your TV." Today they drove the TV and TT back and forth for about an hour and figured out "it's the trailer". So, we hope to have it back late Thursday. That said, no brakes, no trip. Thanks to the new Prodigy for telling us there was a problem; it's paid for itself.

The caveat is that I haven't had the trailer home long enough to put on the stickers. So, we might owe a couple of penalty beers. Maybe I'll bring the stepladder and put them on at Ft Stevens.

A big thanks to Doug, Dean, Jodi and all the others who've organized this. We hope to meet you all Friday. We will be leaving after the kids get out of school ... about 4pm; ETA 6-6:30pm.

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug

Ed,

Hope Curtis can get your brakes fixed in time! Having dealt with Curtis myself, they are pretty good at meeting deadlines. Not always that great at actually fixing the problem, but they will get it out on time.









Your departure time is right in line with several of us in the Beaverton area. Oregon Camper and myself are both planning on rolling at 4:00PM (same, soon as the kids are out of school thing). FoxFam Outbacker is friends with Oregon Camper, so they may be along as well.

We should look at meeting up someplace, and having us a convoy (Good Buddy)!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rennerbee

PDX_Doug said:


> Having dealt with Curtis myself...Not always that great at actually fixing the problem


I'll second that, DH will third it, FIL with fourth it and BIL will fifth it. Unfortunately due to their poor service on the trailer 3 seperate times for the same item & their disrespectful attitude towards us, we will NOT deal with them EVER again. I should put my letter to the VP on the Dealer/Service Center section. Boy that got a fast phone call to us from him... I think that the picture I sent helped to get action taken too.

Ok, i'll try to forgive & forget...but not anytime soon.


----------



## ARzark

Rennerbee,

Did your water heater ever get fixed??


----------



## PDX_Shannon

Hi Everyone!
Hard to believe the rally is almost here! I organized my craft box and here are the results!

I do not have:
plain white paper
markers - ours are drying out!
lunch sacks - maybe for a nature walk or for a hand puppet!

This is what packed and ready to go:
crayons
glitter - clear, gold, silver, red
glue - 3 bottles
beads - there are even glitter beads!
white lacing material for the beads
foam letters
foam animals
popsicle sticks
stickers
colored paper - lots! all 8 1/2 x 11
paint - red, blue, yellow
paint brushes
clothes pins
magnets
feathers - white and colored
sequins
bag 'o buttons!
foam stamps
stamp ink - kid friendly! - black, green, blue, red

I am not bringing "projects," but the kids should have fun creating! Feel free to bring whatever you want!

See ya soon! action 
PDX_Shannon


----------



## PDX_Doug

Good Morning Campers!

Well, my math may be wrong, but it looks to me like...

*ONE DAY TO GO!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

I thought it might be fun to come up with some 'custom' name badges for attendees of the rally...










Badges are 3-3/8" x 2-1/3" stick-ons, I will have a sheet of eight stick on badges for each family, plus a few without 'handles', just in case. Just fill in your name, and you are good to go! Sharpies will be provided.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

That is a good idea Doug. See if everyone can wear them when you take pictures. Everyones rally pics are neat but would be so much better if we all could put a face with the 'handle'

Have FUN everyone

John


----------



## jodynbarry

Doug - I hope you got our reply regarding our registration. DH had a page up and just told me to type. Now I can't find it ??? Email me if you need more information from us Doug. [email protected]
Also, DH said there was a list of potluck items that people are bringing. Can't find that either. I plan to bring a tomato cucumber salad (lots of garden tomatoes) and some s'more cookies (not the homemade kind). And we have a bunch of brats and rolls that we can grill and share. 
We plan to leave Eugene by Noon, but it is at LEAST a four hour drive, probably more so we'll get there when we can. Maybe 5PM??
Just bringing our two little pups, no kids. 
Jody (n Barry)


----------



## Crismon4

PDX_Shannon:

We have a "ton" of markers and will bring white paper as well!

We're SOOOOO excited!

See you all soon


----------



## LarryTheOutback

LarryTheOutback said:


> On the personal side, we've got a bit of a wrinkle. Curtis has had "Larry" for two weeks to fix a brake problem. ... We hope to have it back late Thursday. That said, no brakes, no trip. [snapback]56504[/snapback]​


Brakes work! We'll be at the rally. Leaving Beaverton about 4pm.

Ed


----------



## rennerbee

WAcamper said:


> Rennerbee,
> 
> Did your water heater ever get fixed??
> [snapback]56616[/snapback]​


Well it hasn't exploded again but Dave says it was on the verge when he turned it off. Still far beyond the "excessive dripping" they said we were experiencing. We just may go up to your place in Tacoma. What were they called again?


----------



## jnk36jnk

7:40 AM and we are off to Ft Stevens. We should be there by 11:00 AM or so, have things worked out with the rangers by noon and be able to tell PDX Doug what the new site assignments are. Doug will then post the site numbers here.
See all of you soon!!!
Dean


----------



## LarryTheOutback

sunny


LarryTheOutback said:


> Keep an eye on the Ft. Stevens forecast.
> [snapback]56504[/snapback]​


It looks like today is the worst of the weather. See link for Ft. Stevens forecast above.

Today the forecast is for RAIN (90% chance; we are in that 90% just now)









Tomorrow the forecast is for SHOWERS (50%; with a chance of rain).









I do enjoy packing the TT in the rain a LOT better than packing the old tent trailer.

Ed


----------



## rennerbee

I hate to say it, but it looks like we are going to have to be the ones to bail out due to the weather. I'm totally bummed but I also seem to be coming down with something and have been for a few days. In addition, the kids and Dave don't want to be stuck inside the OB but also don't want to be out in the pouring rain. I am sure that by posting this, the clouds will clear and the sun will shine on you all.

Have a great time and I sincerely hope that you all will be dry and healthy!


----------



## PDX_Doug

*!!! IMPORTANT RALLY UPDATE !!!*

OK, folks...

Here are the new site assignments thanks to Dean and Jody








We will be in Loop 'L', on the South side (Turn Left after the Ranger Station) All sites are full hookup.

BlueWedge = Site L29
camptoddski = Site L37
Crismon4 = Site L27
FoxFam Outbacker = Site L32
jnk36jnk = Site L34
jodynbarry = Site L42
LarryTheOutback = Site L31
OregonCamper = Site L33
PDX_Doug = Site L35
[email protected] = Site L39
rennerbee = Site L40
scottland = Site L30
snsgraham = Site L41
WAcamper = Site L38
Community Area = Site L36

*NOTE:* When you drop off your pink reservation slip, please put a line through your original site and write the new site number next to it.

For those of you that attended the Spring Rally, this is the same loop, and sites, we were in then!

Well, I'm signing off now. See you guys this evening! action sunny

Happy Trails, and Drive Safe!
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

YEA~~~~~~~~~~

We're going CAMPING...
We're going CAMPING...
We're going CAMPING...
We're going CAMPING...
We're going CAMPING...


----------



## California Jim

Hope you all have (or had by the time you read this) a great time. Please post lots of pictures!


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, We did have a very nice time, in spite of buckets of rain. It managed to stay dry for our potluck and I believe the kids didn't care that it was rainy and wet. We had between 40 and 42 participants, 13 families in all. Too bad that RennerB was not able to make it after all. It is so much fun meeting fellow Outbackers. I don't know what it is, but all the Outbackers Dean and I have met so far have been the nicest folks. We are now beginnning talks about the Spring '06 Rally and I think everyone was in agreement that we need to find a place on the east side so we can include those people. Thanks again to PDX Doug for all his efforts (great name tags) and to everyone who participated. The food was yummy and the company was GREAT!!! sunny jodi


----------



## LarryTheOutback

It was great meeting everybody at the NW Outbackers Roof Leak Detection Rally. We had a very good time and are looking forward to the next rally. It's great to put faces to everyone we've met in the forum.

Thanks _very much _to Doug for organizing the event.

...and those Outbackers.com stickers look wonderful.

Ed & Ellen


----------



## BlueWedge

What a wonderful event to break in the trailer with. Many thanks to Doug and the others for the effort. Our only regret is we arrived Saturday afternoon, it left us with little time to swap stories. Thanks to all for the great advice, showing of mods, wonderful food and company. We are looking forward to the Spring rally. DW wanted to know when it was. We might have the trailer figured out by next spring. Hope everyone had a safe trip home.

(who ordered that wake up call for 6 this morning ?







)

For anyone interrested here are the photos I took of the rally. Rally photos

Here are some of the trailer and mods we did before our first trip. Trailer


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wow! What a great group of people! sunny

Had a wonderful, if a little soggy, rally. Hey, we're Northwesterners, we can handle the rain!









Actually, the Camping Gods semed to smile on us. We had a handful of very heavy rains, but they were either very late at night (early morning), or only lasted for 10-15 minutes. We were dry for the Potluck, and enjoyed a star filled sky at the campfire afterward.

All in all, we had 13 Outbacks and thier families. And everyone of them were great people! Good food, good friends, what else can you hope for?

It was interesting to note that of the 13 families, there were only three of us that were veterans of the spring rally (lots of new faces). If we could get all the people from both rallies together, plus some of the Eastern Washington / Idaho Outbackers, we could have a Super Colossal Mega Gigantic rally in the Spring!









Finally, thanks again to Dean and Jodi for thier help on this rally. Between organizing the potluck, to taking care of our site switching with the Rangers on Friday morning, they did yeoman service! Thanks a million guys!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Wow!!
There was a quite a bit of water, wasn't there!!? On the way out of camp yesterday I was remarking to DW that it looked like the sewer connections in each site were acting like emergency storm water drains.








It is sure nice to be camping with so many people that just did not seem to care about the rain. Of course we all kind of new what we could be in for so that does take the edge off. Another nice thing is knowing there is a nice warm, dry and safe Outback to walk into at any time. And really, we did walk into a couple that were not even ours! This weekend an awning was a REALLY good thing.

It was really nice to put names to faces, accept for Larry the Outback (ED?!). I am easily confused anyway, but I was glad to find out I was not alone. I do not pretend to be good with names but could probably remember some of you clear into next week! The OB.com handle is the best way for me to remember names until a couple of rallies go by.

Food. OMG there was some incredible food at the potluck! There was no way to even try and sample all of the different dishes but all I did try were first rate! Some of you Outbackers went above and beyond in spreading the good stuff around, remember the barbequed beef loin? I really liked the tomato, cuke, and peppers in balsamic vinegar, MMMMMMMMMM!

This was the first time we have ever camped with FULL hookups. It was really weird, but all of the different systems worked just fine. It is just not right to be able to stand in the shower with the water running, and running, and running! I did feel good though after our week of dry camping in the Oregon Dunes.

I promise I will come to the next rally more prepared. Like fasting for a couple of days before showing up.....

Scott


----------



## ARzark

Great food! Great people! Great rain storms! 
Actually we were really fortunate with the rain. We really had a great time and it was exciting to meet everyone. Thanks to you all for making it a great weekend.

Special thanks to Dean and Jodi for getting us all situated with the sites, and thanks to Doug for your inspiration and coordination to make this rally a success!

Looking forward to an even bigger spring rally!

Jeff & Tracey


----------



## camptoddski

Glad to hear that everyone made it home safe.
It was a great weekend and alot of fun, the kids are asking already when the next one is? 
Many thanksyou go out to Doug for asking us to go to the rally this time, we didn't know if we were going to make it at first, but it worked out perfect.
It was great to meet new people and make new friends.
Hope to see everybody next time out and thanks again Doug.
Todd

P.S. Amanda is feeling alot better now after sleeping for 14 straight hours.
The big plus is that she is keeping water and food down. She was a little upset that she could not go around and say goodbye to eveyone but she will be there next time.


----------



## rennerbee

Sounds like a great time was had by all...except maybe Amanda














.I am still sorry that we weren't able to make it out to meet everyone but am glad that I am starting to get better also. Looking forward to the next one on the East side!


----------



## Crismon4

Wow! Thanks to everyone for extending the Outback welcome mat







and to PDX_Doug and crew for organizing/cheerleading. We all had a Fab-Fab-Fabulous time...the kids completely bonded with all of the Outback kids and yes, they're asking about the spring rally already! It was nice to put names/faces to user names and feel a part of such a great group of Outback owners.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

It was a wet one, but we did manage to get in two dry campfires and one dry buffet....so that was a huge success.

Had a great time again this rally...only had three show up from the Spring Rally, so we've met a whole new bunch of Outbackers!! Yea!!!

I've uploaded all my pictures to this site. Make sure you toggle the little arrow on the right to get all thay way through the picture. You'll know you're towards the next when you see our little "guests"...









http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/fort_s...th__oct_2nd.htm

BTW...the picture of my Outbackers.com sticker is very appropriate for PNW Campingâ€¦youâ€™ll know what I mean when you see it.

Here is to seeing everyone next spring!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Great pictures, Jim!









I'll try to get some more up.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S., That was got to be the stubbiest Titan / 28RS-DS I have ever seen!


----------



## snsgraham

Sherry and I were just settling in for the night when she realized we had forgotten to take the pretzel jello desert back with us. I went back to the food cabana to get it but the "bandits" had already had there mitts in it. It was best to just let them have the rest of it....they did seem to really enjoy it though!

Scott


----------



## ARzark

The "Bandits" were relentless! 6 of them I believe, and they had a tactical plan. One distracted the silly humans, the others would slip under the canopy and onto the table. Not much stopping them.

They loved the guacamole dip, the brownies and of course the pretzel salad.
(We did too by the way). It was the pretzel salad that finally kept them at bay.


----------



## jodynbarry

We too had a great time meeting everyone. It was fun to see how well all the kids got along! Outbackers sure are nice folks. Our trip back to Eugene was uneventful (unlike the drive up) and we made it back in just about 4 hours! 
Next time we need to plan a "mods" tour so I can show my DH some of the great things he can do to our 5er. LOL I'm really interested in Dean's water pump insulation and the black tank flush (we use a flush king now) looks great too! And maybe we can do that drawer mod although I think our sink is in the way!

We hope to join you all in the Spring and guess we'll even go to Washington if absolutely necessary LOL.


----------



## cookie9933

BlueWedge said:


> What a wonderful event to break in the trailer with. Many thanks to Doug and the others for the effort. Our only regret is we arrived Saturday afternoon, it left us with little time to swap stories. Thanks to all for the great advice, showing of mods, wonderful food and company. We are looking forward to the Spring rally. DW wanted to know when it was. We might have the trailer figured out by next spring. Hope everyone had a safe trip home.
> 
> (who ordered that wake up call for 6 this morning ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> For anyone interrested here are the photos I took of the rally. Rally photos
> 
> Here are some of the trailer and mods we did before our first trip. Trailer
> [snapback]57089[/snapback]​


 action Jan from Michigan here. Nice pictures of your Wet and Wild Rally.







How did the roof test work out?








We had a Rally in Michigan At Hardwick Pines but it was a Dry Rally








I really enjoyed this thead. We hope to get Our Mich Spring Rally set up too.
I like the idea of name tags. I want to know more about how you folks planned your Potluck.We did a beer and dessert campfire with our small group of three families , it worked for us. Thrirteen Families must have been a blast. We all walked through each others Outbacks and checked out Mods and decor too







Fun Fun and oh so Relaxing.
Congrats on a great time .
Jan sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug

Fall Rally Group Shot:










Missing a couple of people, but you get the idea!
More to come. Watch this space!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Great photo Doug, do you suppose you could send me a copy via our private e-mail address? Thanks in advance. Jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

Will do Jodi!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thought you were going to edit that picure and add yourself to the picture Doug. Come on...impress us with your Photo Shop skills. I'm sure BBB could make a swirling 3D image from this as well...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,

I will post a 'modified' picture as soon as I can, but after failing to post anything from the Spring rally, I figured I better get something up right away!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

